# Wiring help needed



## RobC (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a power operated, overhead, commercial garage door. I have attached the wiring diagrams for the door opener mounted on ceiling. I have a remote control that I would like to hook up. The remote has it's own power supply and when I operate remote it breaks the contact. The door is wired with a 3 button control that has STOP, OPEN and CLOSE. With the 3 button control, when the door is moving you can STOP it and reverse direction or it must OPEN all the way and then you can CLOSE it. 
When I attach the remote opener to terminals 1 & 2 the closed door will OPEN, and it will go all the way OPEN. When the door is OPEN and I have the remote wired to terminals 1 & 3 it will CLOSE and go all the way CLOSED. 
Is there a way to wire the remote to have door OPEN and CLOSE. Is there a way to do it if I remove the STOP, OPEN & CLOSE button and just go with the remote? The remote is just like a regular residential garage door opener with a button that is a controller and it also has a radio remote.
On the second set of diagrams there is some optional terminal strips for wiring a remote. I definitely don't have those. Nor do I have a any wires on # 7 on main strip. I have spent some time on it already and am thinking that I'm either going to need to add something, like a relay or remove the 3 button control and make a corresponding wiring adjustment. 
I put a circle around the main terminal strip on page 1.
Thanks for any help up front, Rob


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 15, 2010)

The only 3 button garage door opener controls I ever seen were for commercial overhead garage doors.
Your trying to use a standard residential remote with a commercial switch box. I am not sure the two can mesh together. And if they can, its most likely a PITA to get them to work together.

Are you using a standard opener? with the chain & box mounted in the middle of the ceiling. Or is it a commercial style where the motor is on the rod above the door?
I see the date on the instructions is 85. Might be easier to use a newer set up with all components included.


----------



## RobC (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes it's a commercial opener. Yes it's been up since 85. The remote is for commercial doors but the guy who came to do the install didn't have the transformer. I think he had only installed where the motors were prewired for remotes. 
It seems that if I could figure what was suppose to be on the #7 terminal then I could go from 3 & 7 and I have power already. The door stops at each end of cycle by the limit switches in center diagram under Attention Installer. 
Thanks for trying.
Rob


----------



## drdoct (Feb 15, 2010)

So.... do you want to use the remote which has one button to click and open and then click once you are out and have it close?


----------



## RobC (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes. We ran a tree nursery for years so the garage door was open most of the time. Now I use it like a vehicle garage. If I had no other option I would be OK with disconnecting the 3 button and just having the receiver (which includes a single function button ) and the radio remotes. But yes so I could open and close.
Thanks Rob


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't ya pick up a transformer, and do the correct install?


----------



## RobC (Feb 16, 2010)

My confusion. I do have the transformer. 
Thank you. Rob


----------

